# Adepta Sororitas



## slaine69

yooooo this is a commission piece I just finished for Eva upfolds' birthday and it (and a bunch of other warhammer pics that I don't have permission to show ) are the reason why I haven't posted any new primarch pics in a while, this picture is going into territory that I know pretty much nothing about but it was really cool to do something different in the 40kverse, hope you guys like it.


----------



## unxpekted22

ah more art from slaine, another great piece!


----------



## tas294

nice pic man hoe long did that take you?


----------



## shaantitus

Feels like I have been waiting for ages for some more work from slaine. Here it is and as usual he does not disappoint. Mate this is fantastic. Are you sure you aren't contracted to do the cover for the new WH dex? Because this should be it. Finnish. For a while there i was concerned that you might have stopped posting your work here. Glad to be wrong. My only slight concern is that the cannoness has very chunky legs, now this may be because all the other images of the sisters from gw have them with supermodel figures even once encased in power armor, but i rekon they could be slimmed down ever so slightly. The sister in the background on the left is perfect and fantastically hot.
I blast you with my +13 multimelta of repping


----------



## Tensiu

Man, you have made my faith burning bright once again. I shall fall on my knees before the first inquisitor I'll meet and beg for chance of repenting my sins.


----------



## Kettu

That's a really great picture.
I rather like the lighting and perspective.

Just a pet-peeve of mine though is the over abundance of the Inquisitorial =][= symbol.
Despite Sisters little deal with the Inquisition they do not represent them in any capacity and so would not have the Symbol anywhere on them with a sole exception of the Inquisitorial Rosette (The actual hand-held =][=) on the Canoness.
And that alone would only be there if the Sisters were sent there to represent the Inquisition.


----------



## Babypowder

Some of the proportions seem odd to me... other than that, spectacular picture! I like it alot. Very awesome colors, the armor is epic looking. Alot of the lighting effects and stuff are really cool too.

Keep up the good work!

And the =][= seems to be on almost every sister model and picture GW puts out.


----------



## Kettu

No, you are talking about the Chaplet Ecclesiasticus which is an ][ with the sun symbol halfway down with or without a skull in the centre. 
Or an ][ with wings.
Or an ][ with two, not three strikes through the centre.
And in a few odd cases just and unadorned ][.
The Chaplet Ecclesiasticus is the symbol of the Ecclesiarchy and the Sisters are first and fore-most the standing army of the Ecclesiarchy.

The Inquisition Rosette is the ][ with three strikes through the centre. It may have a few other iconographies on it as well but the three strikes is the important part.

In the entire Sister or Battle range, the only Sister miniatures to have the Inquisitorial Rosette is the current Canoness which has one tucked up against her hip and the Exorcist MBT which has one embossed on the two back armour plates. (This makes no sense personally as the Exorcist has always been a SoB tank and at most would go 'on loan' and I can't imagine the Sisters would like inquisitors adding their own tag to a sacred relic)

I once had a picture of all the different icons used by the Imperium and who uses them but I lost when my compy died.


----------



## Entarion

Holy Terra! The middle sororita is reeeealy amazing...and sexy) You have done great work again!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fantastic! Worthy of gracing the cover of a codex.


----------



## AK74Bob

Goodstuff.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

definitly insanely good art. personally, Id love to see you do some dark eldar and I might even get you to draw me a display pic once I get my models up and I got a colour scheme


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

This is a great piece yet... awkward...


----------



## Doelago

Here comes the rep!


----------



## Azezel

This may be the single best Battle sister picture there is, for the simple reason that you alone have depicted them wearing power armour, rather than PVC catsuits.

Power Armour is bulky and inflexible - but no other artist seems to remember that. You have depicted it perfectly.

The only criticism that comes to mind is that two of the sisters (Centre and far left) seem to be missing their backpacks.



Kettu said:


> No, you are talking about the Chaplet Ecclesiasticus which is an ][ with the sun symbol halfway down with or without a skull in the centre.
> Or an ][ with wings.
> Or an ][ with two, not three strikes through the centre.
> And in a few odd cases just and unadorned ][.
> The Chaplet Ecclesiasticus is the symbol of the Ecclesiarchy and the Sisters are first and fore-most the standing army of the Ecclesiarchy.
> 
> The Inquisition Rosette is the ][ with three strikes through the centre. It may have a few other iconographies on it as well but the three strikes is the important part.


This is correct.

The Sisters of Battle have a ton of ][ symbols on their gear - the ][ stands for 'Impirator' - Latin/High Gothic for 'Emperor'. The Emperor's signature was a simple letter 'I'.

The Inquisition =][= has two or three strikes through the center (It varies depending on artist).


----------



## Physt

Fantastic piece! I particularly like the lighting and the dynamism. The blue spot colour on the plasma pistol really adds something as well. Love it.


----------



## Master WootWoot

Something feels disproportional about them!


----------



## Midge913

Absolutely fantastic work mate!


----------



## ribbons69

Fantastic piece of work.


----------



## DrinCalhar

I love this. Thanks Slaine69 for joining Heresy.


----------

